# word für linux???

## dynamo

Hallo,

habe unter Windows bis jetzt immer "word" hergenommen und war sehr zufrieden. Von "StarOffice" aber, das ja versucht, word zu emmulieren, war ich gar nicht so überzeugt. Da stellt sich doch die Frage, ob es nicht auch ein word für Linux gibt. Oder kennt jemand andere Schreibprogramme, die word Konkurrenz machen könnten?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

----------

## Manco

Abiword oder Openoffice

----------

## thodi

KWord (aus KOffice) gibt's auch noch -- aber keine Ahnung, wie das ist. Ich habe so etwas vor fünf Jahren zum letzten Mal gebraucht.

----------

## Sas

ich benutze auch oo 1.1 und ab und an abiword.

was meinst du damit, dass staroffice versucht, word zu emulieren? also wenn staroffice das versucht, versucht das aber jede textverarbeitung  :Surprised: 

und warum genau warst du damit unzufrieden?

edit: mit kword habe ich im bezug auf doc dokumente eher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht...

ansonsten hab ich vor jahren mal word perferct oder wie das hiess von corel genutzt, weiss aber gar nicht ob das noch vertrieben bzw weiterentwickelt wird.

----------

## mad man moon

Benutze OOo 1.1 und abiword, bis jetzt keine Problem, beim Import von .doc Dateien gibt es ab und an kleine Verschiebungen in den Absätzen bzw. wenn bestimmte Schriftarten nicht vorhanden sind werden diese ersetzt.

Juhu, ich bin jetzt Tux's lil' helper

----------

## dynamo

Danke für die Tipps!

Ja, emmulieren war das falsche wort, ok ich hab ja auch keine Ahnung, aber StarOffice ist mir von der Aufmachung ähnlich wie word vorgekommen. Naja, wie dem auch sei, gestört hat mich, das es mir dauernd verreckt ist und ich hatte es zweimal drauf, auf suse 8.3 und 9.0 aber beidesmal war ich enttäuscht.

Eine kleine Frage: Haben OOo 1.1 und abiword eigene Treiber für den Drucker dabei?

----------

## sirro

Für KDE-Benutzer, die keinen großen Wert auf Super .doc-Import legen ist KWord sicherlich gut. Ich nutze es selber und bin zufrieden damit.

Ansonsten gibts ja noch http://www.codeweavers.com/site/products/cxoffice/ Wenn man sich so gar nicht von seinem MSWord trennen kann.

----------

## Sas

nein, keine eigenen drucker-treiber.

----------

## dynamo

cxoffice wäre super, wenn ich nicht nur eine trial version davon bekommen würde. Ist hier jemandem schon erfolgreicher Versuch einer Emmulation mit wine für word gelungen? Habe wine noch nicht drauf, weil gimp gerade installieren muß, also frag ich einfach mal in die Runde!

----------

## Sas

soviel ich weiss nicht. sonst würde ja auch niemand crossover office kaufen  :Wink: 

----------

## dynamo

da is natürlich was dran ...

----------

## sirro

 *dynamo wrote:*   

> Ist hier jemandem schon erfolgreicher Versuch einer Emmulation mit wine für word gelungen?

 

Probiers mal. Es kann klappen: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=10

----------

## renegade

also word 2000 läuft bei mir mit wine wunderbar. ist allerdings ne schande das unter linux laufen zu lassen, wo es bessere native alternativen gibt. sobald ich das nichtmehr für die schule brauche kommts wieder weg.

----------

## SnorreDev

Star office habe ich schon unter DOS am 386er verwendet. Also sicher kein Abklatsch von M$  :Smile: 

Bin mir nur nicht sicher, obs da schon Star Office hies. Zumindest wars n Package mit Star Writer, Star Calc usw.

----------

## spitzwegerich

In Sachen Textverarbeitungsprogramme bin ich nicht mehr ganz auf dem Laufenden, aber ich würd erstmal OpenOffice ausprobieren

Es taucht eigentlich immer auf Platz 1 auf wenn es um Word-Alternativen geht.

----------

## moe

Laut eigenen Aussagen, wird es von Papyrus wahrscheinlich noch dieses Jahr eine Linuxversion geben.. Ist zwar kommerziell, aber stärkt wenigstens die deutsche Wirtschaft  :Wink: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Carlo

Textmaker gibt's auch noch. Für Schüler etc. sogar recht  günstig.

Carlo

----------

## toskala

der word killer schlecht hin: latex.

immernoch mein liebling.

kann man auf jeder konsole verwenden, produziert keinen furchtbar proprietären quatsch, macht keine fehler, und so weiter.

word emulieren... ich krieg gleich ein zuviel...   :Shocked: 

----------

## Genone

$EDITOR   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rojaro

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *dynamo wrote:*   Ist hier jemandem schon erfolgreicher Versuch einer Emmulation mit wine für word gelungen? 
> 
> Probiers mal. Es kann klappen: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=10

 

Tut es ... hab 2002 installiert (früher 2000) und laeuft tadellos ...

----------

## tuxie

Hallo alle Zusammen,

also ich bin der meinung wenn man unbedingt Word Datein öffnen muß dann nimmt man OOo, ansonsten läuft Kword ganz gut. OOo ist mir Persönlich zu langsam.

TAchau Ingo

----------

## xgogol

 *toskala wrote:*   

> der word killer schlecht hin: latex.
> 
> immernoch mein liebling.
> 
> kann man auf jeder konsole verwenden, produziert keinen furchtbar proprietären quatsch, macht keine fehler, und so weiter.
> ...

 

Die Meinung ist ein wenig zu radikal, das ist ja offensichlich ein Anfänger. Aber mit einem grafischen Frontend wie LYX kann man in der Tat auch als Anfänger hervorragend arbeiten. Meine Frau hat damit ihre Diplomarbeit geschrieben (und die hat Null-Ahnung von Linux, arbeitet allerdings daheim notgedrungenermaßen seit 5 Jahren mit Linux, da wir nichts anderes installiert haben, aber die macht echt nur was ich ihr auf den KDE-Desktop oder ins Menü bastele), nach einer kurzen Einführung (die Tutorials sind erste Sahne) und war davon total begeistert, wegen dem professionellen Aussehen und das wie von Zauberhand. Bei der Nachbearbeitung habe ich ihr ein wenig geholfen.

Gruß

Bernd

----------

## RolfJ

Moin zusammen,

eigentlich fand ich immer OpenOffice ganz gut, habe mir jedoch kürzlich KWord und überhaupt KOffice mal angeschaut und war ganz angetan.

Tschüss

Rolf

----------

## toskala

 *xgogol wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   der word killer schlecht hin: latex.
> 
> immernoch mein liebling.
> 
> kann man auf jeder konsole verwenden, produziert keinen furchtbar proprietären quatsch, macht keine fehler, und so weiter.
> ...

 

hi bernd,

ich bin etwas radikal, das stimmt schon. aber andererseits denke ich mir immer folgendes:

die menschen hier in meiner firma, die reissen sich ein halbes bein aus mit word und den anderen wysiwyg sachen bis es endlich "mal so ungefähr so aussieht".

sie brauchen stunde um stunde um mit word vorlagen zu definieren in die sie ihre texte bringen wollen, schreiben längere dokumente damit mit screenshots von irgendwas und rasten immerzu halb aus wenn word, mal wieder die bilder alle verkleinert, oder verzerrt.

das alles aufsummiert würde man locker in das lesen eines latex buches stecken und dann mit latex arbeiten lernen können.

latex ist auch nix weiter als simples beschreiben von textregeln.

das hexenwerk ist lediglich sich von der panik frei zu machen "es hat keine knöppe also ist es höllenschwer!"

sind natürlich nur meine 10cents...

----------

## Genone

 *toskala wrote:*   

> sind natürlich nur meine 10cents...

 

immerhin 500x mehr als die meisten liegen lassen   :Cool: 

----------

